# Nothing To Do With Derelict Cars!



## Foxylady (Sep 3, 2011)

I am SO going to get my arse kicked for this, but it's really got to be done! 

The Motoring Memories Museum in Colyford, Devon, is closing for good and being sold off at the end of this month. It's such an amazing place that if you want to see it...go now! Loads of history as well as a fantastic amount of artefacts. Used in films and adverts, including a very famous Levi's ad, plus the last garage that Aircraftsman Shaw (Lawrence of Arabia) used on his last fateful journey. 

Here's a taster...


----------



## nelly (Sep 3, 2011)

I see cars!!! Tut Tut!!! And you being a mod as well, but you may get away with it, Krela has been a little relaxed lately, it may be the weather 

Its a shame its got to go, Is it a case of dwindling visitor numbers or has the lure of a property developers £'s sealed the deal? and what will happen to the stuff? auction?


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 3, 2011)

nelly said:


> Its a shame its got to go, Is it a case of dwindling visitor numbers or has the lure of a property developers £'s sealed the deal? and what will happen to the stuff? auction?


No, the guy is quite old and he's had the museum for a good 30 years, so he's retiring. He's hoping to sell the whole collection to someone who'll use it in another museum. The garage itself he'll retain for his car sales business for a while.

Thinking about it, he only charges £2-50 per visit, and although it's very popular the museum is stuffed with petrol pump lights that are all lit up. The electricity bill must be horrendous! It's such a worthwhile visit though. It looks small from the outside but there's such a huge amount of stuff there. No derelict cars though!


----------



## Pincheck (Sep 3, 2011)

these places are superb if well balanced about the whole history or information on the age.This i think here is yje old pumps and advertising signs of the time of once popular but long gone or morphed companies, nice stuff foxylady


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 3, 2011)

Pincheck said:


> ...This i think here is yje old pumps and advertising signs of the time of once popular but long gone or morphed companies...


Yes, it still has the original 'Tudor' look which was adopted by all Devon petrol stations in an attempt to 'tidy them up'.  All the original pumps throughout the various changes are in the museum. When the station first opened it sold from four different companies, but later on just the petrol from one company, which changed over the years.
I'll risk another piccy. Not a very good one as it was a white sky day, and difficult to get the whole lot in.


----------



## RichardH (Sep 3, 2011)

Deep sadness  I remember going to this place when I was a wee slip of a girl. I mean, boy.


----------



## krela (Sep 3, 2011)

Lovely photos Foxylady.


----------



## Munchh (Sep 3, 2011)

You definitely have a mastery of the film medium Foxy. Love your pics.

The collection is impressive, what's not to like. Thanks for this.


----------



## highcannons (Sep 3, 2011)

Thank you for taking the chance with the posting! I was down that way recently but didn't get an opportunity. Nice pictures


----------



## st33ly (Sep 3, 2011)

How can this place be closing. It looks great!!


----------



## banshee (Sep 3, 2011)

someone foolishly thought an mgb (spit) was a classic car  the rest of the place looks great though


----------



## night crawler (Sep 3, 2011)

Nome nice stuff there foxy apart from the face lift MGB which should not be there IMO, love the frontage.


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks for all your comments everyone. 

I'll be going again next week as I didn't have enough time to take it all in on the short time available. It isn't open on the weekends or mondays, btw, for anyone thinking of visiting.

The museum website linky...

http://www.motoringmemories.com/


----------



## Neosea (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks for posting this Foxy, I remember you pointing this place out to me when we drove past.


----------



## TK421 (Sep 5, 2011)

Hey there Foxylady, thats a great looking place, we have a similar place up here and I just love poking around it, its a great place for close up shots. I hope the guy sells his collection to an avid collector, it would be a shame to see it broken up.


----------



## TeeJF (Sep 6, 2011)

krela said:


> Lovely photos Foxylady.




Are you feeling OK boss?


----------



## smiler (Sep 19, 2011)

Nice One Foxy, I enjoyed it, Thanks.


----------



## devonian42 (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks for posting Foxy. And thanks to Krela for not being a spoil sport and applying the rules rigidly on this one. As its going soon its right to document it in this way as these pictures may be the last recording of these wonderful artifacts on display in this fashion.

I can remember seeing a similar pump to that on the forecourt, second from the left at Soames' garage in Colyton up the road when I was but a nipper sat in the back of my father's Vauxhall Cresta when petrol was but 3 shillings a gallon. Wouldn't like to think what it cost now though to fill up the tank of that 18 mpg'er.


----------



## Em_Ux (Sep 20, 2011)

This place looks great. Such a shame it's closing.


----------



## Silent Hill (Sep 20, 2011)

I would love to have a wander here, but just a tad too far for me I'm afraid. Thanks for posting it  And what a shame regarding the closure


----------



## kathyms (Sep 20, 2011)

*cars*



TeeJF said:


> Are you feeling OK boss?



i love the car pics id love to visit befor it closes. 
as for the boss .... has he become tolerent. only jokeing.


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 20, 2011)

Thank you very much everyone for your great replies.  
I haven't had chance to get back, so I'm panicking slightly as there's only...omg, I thought there was only one week and I just checked the calendar and it's two weeks. Phew! 

Totally forgot to mention that it was Devonian42 who gave me the heads up that it's closing...so a big thank you to you mate. 

And kathy...where have you been? Nice to see you m'dear.


----------



## rizla01 (Oct 23, 2011)

And what looks like a Vellocette LD just out of the picture too.

Looks like a lovely place but not coming that way till next year now.

Thanks for sharing anyhow.


----------



## TeeJF (Oct 24, 2011)

Good eyes there Rizla matey! The unmistakable Velo Noddy as beloved of The Plod!


----------



## jools (Nov 6, 2011)

rizla01 said:


> And what looks like a Vellocette LD just out of the picture too.
> 
> Looks like a lovely place but not coming that way till next year now.
> 
> Thanks for sharing anyhow.





Kids!! I'm an old git and I had one ,,,,,,,,,,,, it's LE not LD ,,,,,,,, it's stands for Little Engine


----------

